# Lift frog video wanted



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been looking for a video of a train going over a lift frog turnout. I have not been able to find one. After finding a lift turnout wanting to be installed, I want to see you they work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to see that as well, it's a very unusual switch configuration, that's for sure.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some how this thread conjures up the vision of a young freckled
faced boy hefting a small green mammal...

WHAT IS A LIFT FROG? 

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DonR said:


> WHAT IS A LIFT FROG?


See the posts starting HERE:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=211535&postcount=15

TJ


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

OH! 

Thanks TJ

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

DonR said:


> Some how this thread conjures up the vision of a young freckled
> faced boy hefting a small green mammal...


The only small green mammal I've ever seen was a dyed kitten...

You didn't fair well in HS biology, did you Don?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Southern said:


> I have been looking for a video of a train going over a lift frog turnout.


I presume you have asked Progress Rail Services? I didn't bump







around their site much, but they might have something in the archive available.

HTH


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

New Guy

They cut me up instead of the frog. 

I also got kicked out of Algebra class
for poking the Teacher in her rear end
when she bent over to help the guy in front of me.

Don


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is a lift style diamond. it's shown a couple minutes in


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Steve, I didn't see what you were referring to in the video.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

it's at the 3 minute mark


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

more info on the O.W.L.S Flange Bearing Frogs and Diamonds

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_bearing_frog

http://www.progressrail.com/docs/lift-frog.pdf

http://www.progressrail.com/docs/lift-frog.pdf

This link provides locations of them and info about their designs
http://www.arema.org/files/library/...ring_Technology_in_Special_Trackwork_2008.pdf

no video of them being used the lift way yet still looking


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

It was just after the train cleared the
Ocala station where there is a track crossing.
The narrator describes it.

It's not a 'lift frog' as discussed earlier. It's
a 'lift diamond' raising the CSX main above
the cross track to save track and wheels from
the pounding that happens at diamonds.

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DonR said:


> ............. raising the CSX main above
> the cross track to save track and wheels from
> the pounding that happens at diamonds.
> 
> Don


It is the other way around. the main stays at the same hight and has no gaps in the rails. The sidding, less used track is lifted over the main line.


----------

